# North Brissy Ag Brew Day - All Welcome



## Sully (2/1/09)

Hi All,

I have set myself a date to pop my cherry into the realm AG Brewing and if anyone would like to come along for the ride, virgins or experienced, are quite welcome and have a beer or 2 at the same time.

*The Details:*

DATE: Sunday 1st Feb 2009 (Firm but pending if I still haven't got everything together)

TIME: 1.00pm Dough in

LOCATION: Narangba (PM addy to attendees)

CONCOCTION: "Cherry Popper" Oatmeal Stout (Double Batch) - going the safe route for the first time  

Type: All Grain
Date: 1/02/2009
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 24.61 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00

*Beer Profile*
Est Original Gravity: 1.057 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.29 %
Bitterness: 33.8 IBU
Calories: 679 cal/l
Est Color: 84.0 SRM

*Ingredients*
Amount Item Type % or IBU
2.25 kg Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (6.3 SRM) Grain 45.45 %
1.00 kg Oats, Flaked (1.3 SRM) Grain 20.20 %
0.50 kg Chocolate Malt Pale (Bairds) (500.0 SRM) Grain 10.10 %
0.50 kg Crystal Malt Medium (Bairds) (145.0 SRM) Grain 10.10 %
0.25 kg Barley Roasted Malt (Bairds) (1350.0 SRM) Grain 5.05 %
0.25 kg Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 5.05 %
0.10 kg Barley Flaked (Bairds) (2.0 SRM) Grain 2.02 %
0.10 kg Black Malt (Bairds) (1350.0 SRM) Grain 2.02 %
25.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (40 min) Hops 23.1 IBU
25.00 gm Cluster [7.00 %] (15 min) Hops 10.7 IBU
1 Pkgs Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale (Wyeast #WY1084) Yeast-Ale 

Total Grain Weight: 4.95 kg

*Mash Profile*
Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body
Sparge Water: 12.79 L
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C
Mash PH: 5.4 PH

Single Infusion, Full Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp
45 min Mash In Add 12.36 L of water at 77.3 C 70.0 C
10 min Mash Out Add 4.41 L of water at 93.7 C 75.6 C


Cut down the volume to 15L to fit equipment (top up to 20L at fermenting stage)

Fly Sparge

No Chill


Think that covers everything?? Anyquestions or critique is welcomed. Hope to see a few come along.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Bribie G (2/1/09)

Damn, I'll probably be in Sydney around that exact time having a few cold ones with some of the lads down there. We'll raise our glasses to you at the Lord Nelson or the James Squire bar or wherever we end up :super: 
Trust that the day will go well and may your mashes never set


----------



## Smashin (2/1/09)

Sully said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have set myself a date to pop my cherry into the realm AG Brewing and if anyone would like to come along for the ride, virgins or experienced, are quite welcome and have a beer or 2 at the same time.
> 
> ...




Thats on hell of a cheery popper SUlly, Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Sully (2/1/09)

Smashin said:


> Thats on hell of a cheery popper SUlly, Good luck, let us know how it goes.


I don't do things by halves....


----------



## Jye (2/1/09)

Sully said:


> 0.50 kg Chocolate Malt Pale (Bairds) (500.0 SRM) Grain 10.10 %
> 0.50 kg Crystal Malt Medium (Bairds) (145.0 SRM) Grain 10.10 %
> 0.25 kg Barley Roasted Malt (Bairds) (1350.0 SRM) Grain 5.05 %
> 0.25 kg Carapils Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 5.05 %



Good luck on the big day Sully and you might want to half some of the speciality malts. At the moment you have over 30% and that will result in a high FG. I would look at removing the carapils completely as you already have heaps of unfermentables for body. Also half the choco, crystal, roast barley and replace it with the BB ale malt. A good rule of thumb is to only have 15% of the grain bill as speciality malts.

And its probably a mistake but check your mash temps, do your sac rest at 65C and a mash out (if youre going to do one) in the high 70s (78C is the goal for fly boys).

Cheers
Jye


----------



## Sully (2/1/09)

Jye said:


> Good luck on the big day Sully and you might want to half some of the speciality malts. At the moment you have over 30% and that will result in a high FG. I would look at removing the carapils completely as you already have heaps of unfermentables for body. Also half the choco, crystal, roast barley and replace it with the BB ale malt. A good rule of thumb is to only have 15% of the grain bill as speciality malts.
> 
> And its probably a mistake but check your mash temps, do your sac rest at 65C and a mash out (if youre going to do one) in the high 70s (78C is the goal for fly boys).
> 
> ...



Done - thanks. 

This is the Prarie Oatmeal Stout recipe in Beersmith modified to suit what is available at CB. I didnt change the qtys greatly, just rounded up to the nearest 0.10kg.

I went off the default temps in Beersmith too. fixed that now.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Jye (2/1/09)

Sully said:


> I don't do things by halves....





Jye said:


> ... you might want to half some of the speciality malts.





Sully said:


> Done - thanks.





From what Ive seen of the Beersmith recipes they are generally crap


----------



## Ross (2/1/09)

Jye said:


> From what Ive seen of the Beersmith recipes they are generally crap




+1

Yes, I'm not sure where their so called recipes come from, but some are absolute shockers....be carefull Sully, you'd be much better going with a well rated recipe out the AHB database, or from a decent recipe book.

cheers & good luck  


Ross


----------



## Sully (2/1/09)

hmmmm....

I wasn't overly confident on the hops schedule. The grains are on par with most others I have seen now that they have been adjusted as per Jyes suggestion. 

Suggestions?

It can be a bit hoppier as I will be gassing on nitrogen which mellows the bitterness.

Cheers

Sully

PS - the second batch I was going to throw in 2 cups of mildly brewed coffee and a couple of tablespoons of Cocoa just before fermenting.


----------



## TidalPete (2/1/09)

How far are you from Narangba Railway Station Sully?
Train timetable on the North Coast Line is r#tsh#t on Sundays.
Any chance of changing it to Saturday? 
Perhaps others to the north may wish to attend if they could get a train home?

TP :beer:


----------



## Sully (2/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> How far are you from Narangba Railway Station Sully?
> Train timetable on the North Coast Line is r#tsh#t on Sundays.
> Any chance of changing it to Saturday?
> Perhaps others to the north may wish to attend if they could get a train home?
> ...



Burpengary Station is closer. No probs in pickup/drop off as its still a bit far to walk - about a 6 pack trip by foot.


Just thinking about it, I will change it to *Saturday 1st and a **10am **Dough in *(firm but still pending all the equipment has been gathered which I will confirm closer to the day) as well just in case of hiccups etc. 

Cheers

Sully


----------



## DKS (3/1/09)

Thanks for the offer Sully, Id like come. Ive no AG experance and would like to see first hand. Willing to help out and as I cant get public transport home Ill have to drive and limit intake but could also help others in need of a lift etc. 
Rats, thems the breaks ay. Six months ago I lived at Burpengary. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## InCider (3/1/09)

Pete - shall we get the train together mate? I'm assuming you'd go from Landsborough. If you do, let me know and I'll meet you beforehand for a few VB Mids :lol: 

I'll have a look closer to the date at the timetable after the trackworks are completed. The timetable is a shocker on a sunday as you said.

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## Sully (3/1/09)

DKS said:


> Thanks for the offer Sully, Id like come. Ive no AG experance and would like to see first hand. Willing to help out and as I cant get public transport home Ill have to drive and limit intake but could also help others in need of a lift etc.
> Rats, thems the breaks ay. Six months ago I lived at Burpengary. :icon_cheers:
> Daz


Dont know if you will learn anything, but it still should be fun   whats the saying - blind leading the blind...


----------



## Sully (3/1/09)

I just realised that my calendar on my 'puter was fkd up so I had wrong dates. 

It will be on *SATURDAY 31st JAN 2009 10am Dough in*.

Sorry Guys.. damn 'pooter


----------



## David Sinclair (3/1/09)

Sully said:


> hmmmm....
> 
> I wasn't overly confident on the hops schedule. The grains are on par with most others I have seen now that they have been adjusted as per Jyes suggestion.
> 
> ...



I'd like to get up there but i've got a feeling my other half will be working and babies 
can't look after themselves  i'll see closer to the date but will try.

OT but can you use any nitrogen? i've got a bottle used for welding applications but not sure if it is suitable for beer.


----------



## Sully (3/1/09)

Beer4Us said:


> OT but can you use any nitrogen? i've got a bottle used for welding applications but not sure if it is suitable for beer.



It has to be food grade and blended with Co2. I use BOC Multimix blend, I think its 70% Nitrogen & 30% Co2, cant get to the cylinder to check atm.


----------



## David Sinclair (3/1/09)

Cheers thanks for that, i've always been a bit suss to use it, shame though it's a big bottle


----------



## Bretto77 (3/1/09)

Sully said:


> I just realised that my calendar on my 'puter was fkd up so I had wrong dates.
> 
> It will be on *SATURDAY 31st JAN 2009 10am Dough in*.
> 
> Sorry Guys.. damn 'pooter



Hi Sully,
sound good mate. I'm at the point of thinking about going partial/mini-mash eventually to AG and would be keen to see your brew day in action. I have been taught by my brother in Melbourne how to AG brew, so not completely cold on that. I am keen to get to know some other brewers in SE Qld although I am a fair way from ya I live in Boonah. If I came would be a 2hr drive at least, so would have to also come for the brewing not so much drinking. 

My latest development has been getting a Growarm thermostat regulator for an old fridge I acquired. Means I know have a controlled fermentation enviro. Am trying my hand at cold conditioning an ale at about 4c at the moment, well see how it goes. Am also keen to move to doing my extract SG brews at full wort boil so looking at getting a 50L pot (managed to see one at Mitre 10 for $80!), burner and plan on building an immersion chiller. 

Would be interested to know where you are planning on sourcing your grain from? I know that Chapel Hill Brewers Choice (in Brisy) sell grain as well as White Labs Liquid Yeast. 

Happy brewing.

Brett


----------



## Sully (4/1/09)

Bretto77 said:


> Hi Sully,
> sound good mate. I'm at the point of thinking about going partial/mini-mash eventually to AG and would be keen to see your brew day in action. I have been taught by my brother in Melbourne how to AG brew, so not completely cold on that. I am keen to get to know some other brewers in SE Qld although I am a fair way from ya I live in Boonah. If I came would be a 2hr drive at least, so would have to also come for the brewing not so much drinking.
> 
> My latest development has been getting a Growarm thermostat regulator for an old fridge I acquired. Means I know have a controlled fermentation enviro. Am trying my hand at cold conditioning an ale at about 4c at the moment, well see how it goes. Am also keen to move to doing my extract SG brews at full wort boil so looking at getting a 50L pot (managed to see one at Mitre 10 for $80!), burner and plan on building an immersion chiller.
> ...



If a couple of Ipswich Guys come up you might be able to car pool with them.


I got my grain from Craftbrewer <Insert plug here>. Ross and the guys know their product, a huge range and its all fresh and also jolly good chaps to boot.</plug> - no affiliation though

Good luck with your projects and hope go well. Keep us updated.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## browndog (4/1/09)

Bretto77 said:


> Hi Sully,
> sound good mate. I'm at the point of thinking about going partial/mini-mash eventually to AG and would be keen to see your brew day in action. I have been taught by my brother in Melbourne how to AG brew, so not completely cold on that. I am keen to get to know some other brewers in SE Qld although I am a fair way from ya I live in Boonah. If I came would be a 2hr drive at least, so would have to also come for the brewing not so much drinking.
> 
> My latest development has been getting a Growarm thermostat regulator for an old fridge I acquired. Means I know have a controlled fermentation enviro. Am trying my hand at cold conditioning an ale at about 4c at the moment, well see how it goes. Am also keen to move to doing my extract SG brews at full wort boil so looking at getting a 50L pot (managed to see one at Mitre 10 for $80!), burner and plan on building an immersion chiller.
> ...



Bretto, there are four of us in Ipswich doing AG, I generally brew on a friday arvo, not sure about the other boy's, but you would be welcome at my place or any of the others. Infact I did a brew yesterday and had Bonj and new Ipswich boy, The Scientist around.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Sully (4/1/09)

browndog said:


> Bretto, there are four of us in Ipswich doing AG, I generally brew on a friday arvo, not sure about the other boy's, but you would be welcome at my place or any of the others. Infact I did a brew yesterday and had Bonj and new Ipswich boy, The Scientist around.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Hey Brownie, I would like to come and spectate in one of your brewdays if thats ok with you. I just need a few days heads up.


Cheers

Sully


----------



## browndog (4/1/09)

Sully said:


> Hey Brownie, I would like to come and spectate in one of your brewdays if thats ok with you. I just need a few days heads up.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> ...



No worries Sully, might be able to give you a couple of tips on welding too, though I consider myself a birdshit welder. Nothing a 4" angle grinder can't fix. Just gotta get back into the swing of work then we'll set a date hey.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete (4/1/09)

Sully,

If you can find the time during your brewday to get your welder out I will give you a few tips.

Browndog,

Those Sevilles next door must be nearly ripe by now (?)  . Can an old sod attend a brewday at your place?

TP :beer:


----------



## browndog (5/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> Sully,
> 
> If you can find the time during your brewday to get your welder out I will give you a few tips.
> 
> ...



oddly enough there arn't any ripe oranges on the tree at all Pete, I don't know what is going on with it. There appear to be some small greens ones. I'm not planning any more weekend brew days in the near future mate and it would not be worth your while coming down for a few hrs on a friday arvo. I'll let you know next time there is going to be a saturday brew day mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Bretto77 (6/1/09)

Sully said:


> If a couple of Ipswich Guys come up you might be able to car pool with them.
> 
> 
> I got my grain from Craftbrewer <Insert plug here>. Ross and the guys know their product, a huge range and its all fresh and also jolly good chaps to boot.</plug> - no affiliation though
> ...


 Hi Sully,
I'm curious have you managed to make an immersion chiller? I've been looking around at copper tube and looking at least $56 for 12m of 12mm pipe. Have you managed to do any better than that? Also what have you made your mash/lauter tun out of? I hear converted cooler/eskys are good.

Recon I will be able to make it down there to see your brew day, (used to driving to Brisy a fair bit living in Boonah). Keen to meet local Brisy brewers that wanna get serious, too many tight arse farmers out here who wanna do cheap extract with white sugar (yuck!!). Have worked my way through the Brewcraft Kits and looking to step it up a bit in process and quality.

Of course I would be in need of your address which I'm sure youre not keen to publically advertise. Do you wanna email me it? For have you got better ideas?

Cheers
Brett


----------



## Bretto77 (6/1/09)

browndog said:


> Bretto, there are four of us in Ipswich doing AG, I generally brew on a friday arvo, not sure about the other boy's, but you would be welcome at my place or any of the others. Infact I did a brew yesterday and had Bonj and new Ipswich boy, The Scientist around.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Hi Browndog,
that sounds like a very tempting invite which I would be very keen to take you up on! Ipswich only 30mins drive so your a lot more local. I'm also a teacher on holidays at the moment so please let me know your next brew day and I'll be keen. Also interested where you source your grain from? I only know of Brewer's Choice at Yamanto which only really does extract.

Cheers
Bretto


----------



## TidalPete (6/1/09)

Bretto77 said:


> Hi Browndog,
> Also interested where you source your grain from? I only know of Brewer's Choice at Yamanto which only really does extract.
> Cheers
> Bretto



From the nearest of the above sponsers Bretto. No affiliation, etc. :lol: 
Get into it mate. You can't go wrong with the Ippy brewers. :super: 
Or the ones that used to work at the Workshops.  
TP :beer:


----------



## Sully (6/1/09)

Bretto77 said:


> Hi Sully,
> I'm curious have you managed to make an immersion chiller? I've been looking around at copper tube and looking at least $56 for 12m of 12mm pipe. Have you managed to do any better than that? Also what have you made your mash/lauter tun out of? I hear converted cooler/eskys are good.
> 
> Recon I will be able to make it down there to see your brew day, (used to driving to Brisy a fair bit living in Boonah). Keen to meet local Brisy brewers that wanna get serious, too many tight arse farmers out here who wanna do cheap extract with white sugar (yuck!!). Have worked my way through the Brewcraft Kits and looking to step it up a bit in process and quality.
> ...


Hi Brett,


Not going down the immersion chiller path at this stage, going down the "No-Chill" path instead. Have a read about itHERE and if that doesn't work (although doubt it won't) I will go for one of these Chiller Plate HERE instead.

Originally, I was going to use a 75L and 50L SS pot as a Mash Tun and insulate it, until I came accross a 60L "Keep Cool" round esky for $100. Snapped it up quickly so that will now serve as my double batch/heavy beer Tun. Will be kitted out with a 12" SS false bottom and fittings. I bought a 33L Willow rectangular unit which I will kit out as a single/small batch Tun with a manifold false bottom.

You're welcome to come along, if anything it will prolly be a comedy of errors on my behalf, but live and learn. Will PM details when it gets closer to the date.



Bretto77 said:


> Hi Browndog,
> 
> Also interested where you source your grain from? I only know of Brewer's Choice at Yamanto which only really does extract.
> 
> ...



I can't speak from Brownie, but I get mine from Craftbrewer (sponsors link on top of page). Pretty sure he would too.


Cheers

Sully


----------



## TidalPete (6/1/09)

Sully said:


> I came accross a 60L "Keep Cool" round esky for $100. Snapped it up quickly



Not really in the market yet Sully but where did you find that? My 32 litre mash tun is on the way out.  

TP :beer:


----------



## Sully (6/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> Not really in the market yet Sully but where did you find that? My 32 litre mash tun is on the way out.
> 
> TP :beer:



Pure luck TP - "Down Under Camping" in Moorooka when I was passing through. Originally $140 but it was old stock and they reduced it the day before I walked in. The only other price I saw on the same unit was about $160 at "Great Outdoors Camping" at Morayfield and $180 at the local hardware in Old Narangba.


GOC also have the 38L round for $80ish IIRC.

Slightly off tangent, but Down Under Camping in Enoggera have good prices on alot of stuff. I sourced a burner (4 ring on stand for $80 plus reg) and SS pots from there and were alot less than anywhere else I found - no affiliation but worth giving a heads up.

Cheers


Sully


----------



## winkle (6/1/09)

Sully said:


> Pure luck TP - "Down Under Camping" in Moorooka when I was passing through. Originally $140 but it was old stock and they reduced it the day before I walked in. The only other price I saw on the same unit was about $160 at "Great Outdoors Camping" at Morayfield and $180 at the local hardware in Old Narangba.
> 
> 
> GOC also have the 38L round for $80ish IIRC.
> ...



The Enoggera shop still has a few at $99 Pete (run-out price), I got one for Xmas .


----------



## TidalPete (6/1/09)

winkle said:


> The Enoggera shop still has a few at $99 Pete (run-out price), I got one for Xmas .



Thanks for that Perry but I am fundless ATM.  
There seem to be too many bulk grain buys these days. :lol: 

TP :beer:


----------



## Bretto77 (7/1/09)

Sully said:


> Hi Brett,
> 
> 
> Not going down the immersion chiller path at this stage, going down the "No-Chill" path instead. Have a read about it HERE and if that doesn't work (although doubt it won't) I will go for one of these Chiller Plate HERE instead.
> ...


----------



## Sully (7/1/09)

I will be getting one of THESE as the false bottom for the round esky (Tomorrow hopefully :super: - Ross you better have one aside for me   )

If you are trying to save a few $$ have a search for 'SS Braid' as a falsie. Lots of members use them and have had varying degrees of success, although I dont recall ever reading about anyone having major problems at all.

As for the 'No chill method", as far as I can see it, its the ford/holden type argument - which one are you? There are those that do it say they don't notice any difference. I won't get into any sort of argument as I don't really know enough about it. For me its just the convenience.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (15/1/09)

Still looking good for the 31st Sully? Hows that brewery coming along.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Sully (15/1/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Still looking good for the 31st Sully? Hows that brewery coming along.
> 
> Cheers Brad



Still looking good....


Brew and mill stand is all thats left to get done. The mill stand is the priority which should hopefully be by the end of the weekend - fingers crossed.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Sully (25/1/09)

Sully said:


> Still looking good....
> 
> Brew and mill stand is all thats left to get done. The mill stand is the priority which should hopefully be by the end of the weekend - fingers crossed.
> 
> ...



Hi Guys,

Well, it's not looking good for next weekend unfortunately to pop my AG cherry  , so if you were coming along for the ride I will have have another date sorted in the next few weeks. A few commitments have popped up and reared there ugly heads (work - the other 4 letter word & SWMBO) which has delayed me getting things sorted, plus not getting the damn welder when it was supposed to get here put me another week behind :angry: . 

Thanks for the interest & advice thus far.

Cheers

Sully (goes and quietly sobs in the corner with a Carlton Midstrength he had to bum off a neighbour)


----------



## TidalPete (25/1/09)

Sully,

As you know from my PM I have had to drop out next weekend due to the dreaded "Relly's Virus" & I wish to publicly apologise for that.

Fortunately for me (With the grain bulk buy collection next Saturday) I have persuaded the missus to collect her dreaded relations from Roma Street Station & to take them for a cuppa whilst I gather my grain at CraftBrewer thus killing two birds with one stone as it were. :super: 

Have you read my latest PM?

TP :beer:


----------



## Sully (26/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> Sully,
> 
> As you know from my PM I have had to drop out next weekend due to the dreaded "Relly's Virus" & I wish to publicly apologise for that.
> 
> ...



TP,


PM sent. Thanks anyways, its all good.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Bribie G (26/1/09)

If I'm not working that weekend and assuming I'm back from Sydney I'll certainly pop down for your next "open day" and bring a few coldies.
Cheers
Michael


----------



## rimrunner (31/1/09)

31st? that's... today!!

clart missed it


----------



## Sully (31/1/09)

rimrunner said:


> 31st? that's... today!!
> 
> clart missed it





Dont worry, it's not happening  got too much to do by SWMBO orders. Re-scheduling soon 2-3 weeks hopefully, keep you updated.


Cheers

Sully


----------



## rimrunner (1/2/09)

check that. i'm at morayfield (not a bogan) ((not that theres anything wrong with that)) so it wasn't a long trip to finally see what everyones on about with AG.


----------



## chappo1970 (13/2/09)

Sully any news on the big day? Have you been able to swoon the boss yet?

I would be interested in coming as well if it ok?

And rimrunner I AM A BOGAN FROM LOGAN (so Pam Parker - Logan Mayor says) so if your cars up on blocks you know who did it!! :lol:


----------



## Sully (13/2/09)

Chappo said:


> Sully any news on the big day? Have you been able to swoon the boss yet?
> 
> I would be interested in coming as well if it ok?
> 
> And rimrunner I AM A BOGAN FROM LOGAN (so Pam Parker - Logan Mayor says) so if your cars up on blocks you know who did it!! :lol:


Hey Guys,

Quick update, I will have a better idea on Monday for the big day, around Sat 28th Feb I am aiming for, only a month later than originally planned  . But after reading a thread on HERMS setups, I have been contemplating going that way - watch this space. I would rather do it now than later whilst I am setting it up.

Also, still doing the Oatmeal stout but a single batch, but doing a double header with Screwys Irish Red as well. In desperate need of real beer, major dry argument here and the finance minister is only allowing me to buy the red cans'o'death 30 for 30  and no time atm to do a kit brew. Will try to get something on tap for the day though.

Chappo, no probs coming along and anyone else as well.


BOGANS UNITE AND LETS BRING BACK THE MULLET!!! :lol: 

Cheers

Sully


----------



## chappo1970 (13/2/09)

Sully said:


> BOGANS UNITE AND LETS BRING BACK THE MULLET!!! :lol:



:super: I hear you my boganly brother... :super: 

Cheers for the invite mate pencil me in. I will bring supplies if your low mate. The red can o death must hurt ya no end, better up the brewing schedule there.


----------



## Bribie G (13/2/09)

Sully said:


> BOGANS UNITE AND LETS BRING BACK THE MULLET!!! :lol:



Yesssss....


----------



## chappo1970 (13/2/09)

LOL

Bribie you got my bad side mate!


----------



## chappo1970 (17/2/09)

!Bump! Any news yet Sully?


----------



## bradsbrew (17/2/09)

Hey Sully I will be doing a brew on this Sat morning if you want to drop over as a bit of a pre amp to your brewday the following weekend. Cant guarantee you will learn much, probably pick up on things you shouldnt do more than anything. 
Mate Ive got a nice bitter on tap here if you can drag yourself away from the those nasty red cans. 

Cheers Brad


----------



## InCider (17/2/09)

Chappo said:


> LOL
> 
> Bribie you got my bad side mate!



He really does look like that.... ah shit yer not!


----------



## Sully (17/2/09)

Hey Guys, 

Its looking OK at this stage for the 28th, as long as I can get work up to date and SWMBO allows me to spend a few more $$. If not, fark it, I will make do. PM me early next week if you are coming along and I will send you my address. I would like to do a double header (Oatmeal Stout and Screwys Irish Red is on the cards) but depending on how smoothly the first one goes will dictate if I go ahead with the second one or not. So a 9am dough in it will be.

Brad, thanks for the offer and I wish I could come along but we're taking the 'skis up the Bribie passage, haven't been out for nearly 12 months and getting withdrawals. And yeah those Red C'o'D are really getting to me, I had to get a 6pack of LC to mix it up with in between although the 5:1 ratio still sux.

Cheers Guys, and BIGGUPS to Tidal Pete too for his help off forum :icon_cheers: :beerbang: greatly appreciated.

Sully


----------



## clean brewer (18/2/09)

Sully said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Its looking OK at this stage for the 28th, as long as I can get work up to date and SWMBO allows me to spend a few more $$. If not, fark it, I will make do. PM me early next week if you are coming along and I will send you my address. I would like to do a double header (Oatmeal Stout and Screwys Irish Red is on the cards) but depending on how smoothly the first one goes will dictate if I go ahead with the second one or not. So a 9am dough in it will be.
> 
> ...



Would love to come along, only if it was the 29th.. Really want to catch up with some fellow brewers and Saturdays are shit for me..
Ive even got a mate at Kallangur to crash at..


----------



## Sully (23/2/09)

BUMP...

All is good for Saturday the 28th (unless something unforseen happens). 9am dough in - Oatmeal Stout and if all goes reasonably smooth, Screwys Irish Red later - may as well make a full go of it for first time round.

For those that are interested in coming along, please PM me and I will send you details. 

I have ended up going down the HERMS path. Hopefully will get some pics up in the next few days of the rig. 

Cheers

Sully


----------



## browndog (27/2/09)

Sully said:


> BUMP...
> 
> All is good for Saturday the 28th (unless something unforseen happens). 9am dough in - Oatmeal Stout and if all goes reasonably smooth, Screwys Irish Red later - may as well make a full go of it for first time round.
> 
> ...



Sully, my advice to you is to avoid having a beer until you've got the in the second brew going mate  Have a great brew day.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (27/2/09)

browndog said:


> Sully, my advice to you is to avoid having a beer until you've got the in the second brew going mate  Have a great brew day.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Ain't that the truth, strange things can happen on brew days otherwise.


----------



## muckey (27/2/09)

Good luck for the brewday tomorrow. Hope all goes well and everyone enjoys the day


----------



## Sully (27/2/09)

Thanks for the advice BD but you wouldnt read about it - had to postpone - again. A last minute job came in this morning and have to get it out for monday - bloody builders... but what can ya do? cant knock back the work unfortunately even though the brewing is more improtant. I knew I shouldnt of answered that call this moring.

So yeah, Sat 14th March it is come hell or high water. On the plus side I should get the brewrig fully completed by then and looking spiffy. And hopefully the beerbelly falsie will arrive by then (Wayne <_<  - nah its all good, I had a contingency plan). 

I owe I owe so back to work I go... <_< 

Cheers

Sully

EDIT: If I get 5 I might get a cuppla progress pics up.


----------



## chappo1970 (27/2/09)

Sully said:


> ...bloody builders...



And whats wrong with Builders Mr Sully???? <_<

Damn it Sully I was just about to send you a PM and all... OK 14th March but I can't guarantee it ATM.


----------



## Sully (27/2/09)

Chappo said:


> And whats wrong with Builders Mr Sully???? <_<



Haha - I will rephrase - it must be just the ones I do work for, they leave everything til the last minute and then its my problem to get it sorted and the work done on time <_< . Hey, if they don't get contracts I don't get work.


Cheers

Sully


----------



## chappo1970 (27/2/09)

All cool sully... so what's your trade?


----------



## Sully (27/2/09)

Chappo said:


> All cool sully... so what's your trade?



Contract Draftsman and starting to branch into Estimating and Contract Admin for smaller project Builders.


----------



## chappo1970 (27/2/09)

A fellow of the DARK trades huh?

Estimator/Cost Planner/Quantity Surveyor/Licenced Builder - that's me

And people think that I'm bi-polar?


----------



## Sully (27/2/09)

Chappo said:


> A fellow of the DARK trades huh?
> 
> Estimator/Cost Planner/Quantity Surveyor/Licenced Builder - that's me
> 
> And people think that I'm bi-polar?


Ahh, a one man band..


We shall talk.... 


Cheers

Sully


----------



## InCider (27/2/09)

Hey Chappo - you also do that 'thing' with your Prince Albert too! :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (3/3/09)

Bumpy, Bumpy! 

Come on Sully you can't escape this forever mate!


----------



## chappo1970 (3/3/09)

InCider said:


> Hey Chappo - you also do that 'thing' with your Prince Albert too! :lol:



Who told you? :unsure: 

Were you playing up on cheese and kisses again?









And you thought she wouldn't find out your dirty little secret? h34r: 

:lol:


----------



## Sully (3/3/09)

14th and 22nd if anyone is interested... come hell or high water. 

Fatgodzilla is up our way too on the 22nd and keen to get together to meet a few fellow AHBers also. So if you can only spare one "get out of jail free card" that will be the day to come along if you're interested. 

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/09)

Working 14th but as I PM'd I'll be along on the 22nd.

Any chance of getting a pickup at N'ba station on the 22nd then a dropoff (or if no sober drivers, do the cabs go that far out?) so I can connect with the last bus to Bribie? I live right opposite the bus stop on the Island so I'd be able to get suitably rat arsed. If this is a possibility then what I'll do is call in on the way to work on the 14th and drop off a case of beers for consumption on 22nd then park at the station. Kill 2 birds etc.

Maybe I can work in with Tidal on this if he's coming down.


----------



## Sully (3/3/09)

BribieG said:


> Working 14th but as I PM'd I'll be along on the 22nd.
> 
> Any chance of getting a pickup at N'ba station on the 22nd then a dropoff (or if no sober drivers, do the cabs go that far out?) so I can connect with the last bus to Bribie? I live right opposite the bus stop on the Island so I'd be able to get suitably rat arsed. If this is a possibility then what I'll do is call in on the way to work on the 14th and drop off a case of beers for consumption on 22nd then park at the station. Kill 2 birds etc.
> 
> Maybe I can work in with Tidal on this if he's coming down.



Pickups and drop offs at the station aren't a problem, Burpengary station is actually closer to us than the N'ba one.

Just heard from TP, he will be here for the 14th but doubtful for the 22nd.

Mate, dropping a case off on the 14th for consumption on the 22nd, you're a game man leaving a case in my posession for a week  - it will be a struggle but I will restrain myself - well maybe just one....

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (3/3/09)

Sully put me down for 2 bodies mate, the old boy has decided to come along as well... Beer and nibblies are the go or what?


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/09)

Sully said:


> Mate, dropping a case off on the 14th for consumption on the 22nd, you're a game man leaving a case in my posession for a week  - it will be a struggle but I will restrain myself - well maybe just one....
> 
> Cheers



I'll have to make it a baker's dozen then :lol:


----------



## Sully (3/3/09)

How does a high tea sound? Scones with jam and cream anyone? Pettifores? Got any salmon? :lol: 

I'll throw bangers, rissoles & breadrolls on the BBQ as long as attendees supply the nectar  

Cheers


----------



## Sully (3/3/09)

BribieG said:


> I'll have to make it a baker's dozen then :lol:



:super:


----------



## chappo1970 (3/3/09)

We gunna be wrecked Sully! BribieG bottles in 2lt PET thats 26lts? :beerbang:


----------



## Sully (3/3/09)

Chappo said:


> We gunna be wrecked Sully! BribieG bottles in 2lt PET thats 26lts? :beerbang:





Entree :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (3/3/09)

Plus 15 tallies of Chappo's finest K&K Coles Home Brand Draught on 1.5kgs of pure white table sugar and bakers yeast fermented @ what ever temperature it is on the roof of the shed!


----------



## Sully (3/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Plus 15 tallies of Chappo's finest K&K Coles Home Brand Draught on 1.5kgs of pure white table sugar and bakers yeast fermented @ what ever temperature it is on the roof of the shed!





Dessert, make it the last course so we dont give a rats arse what it tastes like


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/09)

If you supply the basmatti rice I'll bring the pork vindaloo.


----------



## Sully (3/3/09)

BribieG said:


> If you supply the basmatti rice I'll bring the pork vindaloo.



DONE!!! :super: 


as well as icecream afterwards for the next day when sitting on the can - "Come on Icecream"  :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (3/3/09)

BribieG said:


> ...I'll bring the pork vindaloo.



:icon_drool2: Vindaloo....mmmmmmm

For a good ArseBurningDraggingItAlongTheGroundLikeAdogWithWorms vindaloo I will bring the basmatti rice, mango chutney and...aww fark it what the heck... the popadums as well!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/3/09)

Chappo said:


> :icon_drool2: Vindaloo....mmmmmmm
> 
> For a good ArseBurningDraggingItAlongTheGroundLikeAdogWithWorms vindaloo I will bring the basmatti rice, mango chutney and...aww fark it what the heck... the popadums as well!





I may never leave !

I'll be bringing some good Illawarrra Brewers Union case swap beer and a kolsch for BribieG. And sleep im the back of the wagon somewhere. After travelling to Brisbane via Coonamble and Brewarinna and a couple of days working at Loganlea, I'll be in need of some suitable refreshment.


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/09)

I'll do the radioactive version but also a woos version for the more digestivley sensitive types.


----------



## chappo1970 (3/3/09)

On ya BribieG

I will see if I can pull some mud crabs out the river this week? They have been excellent (full) but a bit hit and miss as of late. Pulled 2 big bucks sunday morning straight off the end of the pontoon made the wife Chappo's elbow dripping chilli crab.


----------



## winkle (14/3/09)

Opps, forgot I was going to bring some munchies. Nice shiny kit mate, hope the stout worked out ok. I'm mashing out a best bitter right now, so the timing was good. Search Pete before you drop him off, I saw him eyeing off those disconnects  .


----------



## Sully (14/3/09)

YEEHAA!!!! Done and dusted apart from a bit of cleaning!!!! <insert happy dance here>

Apart from some first timer/minor technical issues/not as prepared as would liked to had been, all went well. 1.051SG into the kettle (86% pre-boil efficiency  ), reached after boil target of 20L so I'm a happy man (as well as somewhat surprised!!).

Cheers to Tidal Pete and Winklefor making the trip, and to Bradsbrew for the loan of the mill. Dont worry about the munchies Winkle.

Cheers

Sully

EDIT: sorry Pete, forgot to take the money shot of the hopscreen after draining and disturbed it before i remembered, but it works excellent - a good layer of sludge was left behind. 

Some pics:


----------



## hockadays (14/3/09)

What sort of ramp times did you get from the HE when you mashed?


----------



## Sully (14/3/09)

hockadays said:


> What sort of ramp times did you get from the HE when you mashed?


wasnt anymore than 5-7 mins if that - didnt actually time it but wasn't very long at all. didnt loose any heat in the tun but lost a little through the hosing but it evened out quickly. Will time it next round - Ive got the bug to do it again so maybe monday.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## winkle (14/3/09)

Sully said:


> wasnt anymore than 5-7 mins if that - didnt actually time it but wasn't very long at all. didnt loose any heat in the tun but lost a little through the hosing but it evened out quickly. Will time it next round - Ive got the bug to do it again so maybe monday.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sully



Harden up mate, I'm thinking of doing a udder one tomorrow :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Sully (14/3/09)

winkle said:


> Harden up mate, I'm thinking of doing a udder one tomorrow :icon_cheers: .



I would if I could.... :lol:


----------



## NickB (14/3/09)

Sully...

Mate....you are making us all look bad with sexy bling like that. Mods, delete this post please, it's playing havok with my wallet already....





h34r:




Seriously though, Bloody nice looking rig, and congrats on making it to The Dark Side.... There is no turning back now 

Hoping to debut my herms (albeit with components strapped to milk crates!) tomorrow.... Smoked Porter is the go...hopefully it will go as smoothly as your first!

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (14/3/09)

Good to see it all turned out well Sully. Hope the mill didnt cause you too much grief but as i said it does a good job for a dodgy set up.
Rig looks tops cant wait till next week end to see it in action. I will bring a keg of APA for tasting :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Brad


----------



## Sully (14/3/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Good to see it all turned out well Sully. Hope the mill didnt cause you too much grief but as i said it does a good job for a dodgy set up.
> Rig looks tops cant wait till next week end to see it in action. I will bring a keg of APA for tasting :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Cheers Brad



A little but nothing we couldnt fix with a screwdriver, big hammer and an oxy torch... :lol: 


Nah all good. a bit fiddy but got it sussed.

hopefully get the bugs sorted by next week..


----------



## browndog (15/3/09)

Well done Dan, I expect a sample of your maiden brew at some stage. You should be able to make some real sexy beer on that rig.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## clean brewer (15/3/09)

Good work Sully, first AG on a Blingo system.. All these people and their HERMS  .. Youse can all just wait till I win the Lotto on the 28th and then we'll see..... If I dont win, ill be stuck with the urn, the cracked esky and the keggle!!

All looks good mate, f--k I hope I can get there on the 22nd, Ive got that 9ltr keg full and ready to go.. Ill have to take extra special care of the missus and get her better, the countdown begins.. Touchwood.. :unsure:


----------



## Sully (15/3/09)

Cheers Guys.


----------



## chappo1970 (15/3/09)

Congrats Dan! :icon_cheers: 

Pissed off I had to work and miss it. Great photo's BTW! Rig looks great...


----------



## Bribie G (15/3/09)

So what are we making on the 22nd ??


----------



## clean brewer (15/3/09)

My apologies for the swear word in 1 of posts..


----------



## Sully (15/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Congrats Dan! :icon_cheers:
> 
> Pissed off I had to work and miss it. Great photo's BTW! Rig looks great...


Cheers - are you still coming on the 22nd..



BribieG said:


> So what are we making on the 22nd ??




Either Screwys Red or Docs Light Session or both



clean brewer said:


> My apologies for the swear word in 1 of posts..



 




Cheers

Sully


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (15/3/09)

hey good job Dan ,,, love the rig and all the cam locks ,, oh oneday maybe ...

glad it all went well ... now just the waiting game ...

cheers


----------



## Bribie G (15/3/09)

Chappo had better come, he's bringing the Basmatti Rice and mango chutney.


----------



## Screwtop (15/3/09)

Well done Sully, that Blingmeister should make brewing piss easy.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## chappo1970 (15/3/09)

Hell yeah! Wouldn't miss it for all the beer in Belgium mate!

BribieG I've got the rice under control


----------



## clean brewer (22/3/09)

Hey Sully and fellow brewers,

How is this brewday going guys that I couldnt get to? Hope youse are having a blast.. :chug:


----------



## InCider (22/3/09)

Ditto CB!

Have a great day guys, drink some beer, eat well and use lube! :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (22/3/09)

clean brewer said:


> Hey Sully and fellow brewers,
> 
> How is this brewday going guys that I couldnt get to? Hope youse are having a blast.. :chug:



Yep ya missed a killer CB but hey someone told there's a brew day/case swap at Harvey Bay with a G Ramsey wanna bee? :lol: (love the avatar CB)


----------



## Sully (22/3/09)

Was a good day CB & Incider. The beers were great, few minor hiccups with the rig (need to do a bit of research, nothing too major though), the company was great, the vindaloo was fantastic. 
We need a social brewday at least one a month, a Mens Social Support Group  
Cheers
Sully


----------



## chappo1970 (22/3/09)

Done Sully! B) 

I'm thinking somthing along the line line of this yeah?

http://www.visit4info.com/advert/Carlton-M...n-Draught/29072


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (22/3/09)

Hey, glad to hear you all had a good day. Bugger that I couldn't get up there, oh well.. next time eh.


----------



## Ross (22/3/09)

Sorry i missed as well guys, didn't get back from the committee meeting till mid afternoon, so put a few hours in at the shop.

sounds like i missed a ripper day.

cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (22/3/09)

Ross said:


> Sorry i missed as well guys, didn't get back from the committee meeting till mid afternoon, so put a few hours in at the shop.
> 
> sounds like i missed a ripper day.
> 
> cheers Ross



You were in our thoughts, also on the way back to Bribie I speared over to the Pub while waiting for the connecting bus, scored a $120 Jackpot on a pokie which I have invested appropriately and will be in your order queue when you open up on Tuesday :lol: :beerbang: 

Top day


----------



## clean brewer (22/3/09)

> Yep ya missed a killer CB but hey someone told there's a brew day/case swap at Harvey Bay with a G Ramsey wanna bee? :lol: (love the avatar CB)


Yes, its all I was thinking about today.. Did a few things beer wise, adjusted temp controller to crash chill Wit and Altbier, finish painting brew stand and got some grains ready for a brew tomoz.. No probs on the hervey bay gathering(ATM) and yes I do carry on like Gordon(well within reason though) and my Avatar says it all..  


> We need a social brewday at least one a month, a Mens Social Support Group


Sounds great, once a month on a sunday and id be there, I need it(support)..  And ive always loved that Carlton ad, imagine that set-up with 4 brewers living in houses like that..


----------



## Sully (22/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Done Sully! B)
> 
> I'm thinking somthing along the line line of this yeah?
> 
> http://www.visit4info.com/advert/Carlton-M...n-Draught/29072


As long as it doesnt have the red can-o-death :beerbang:


----------



## Bribie G (22/3/09)

What Carlton Ad? This one?





Today at the brew day that would be re - written as "I allus have eleven at wan" :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (22/3/09)

CB scary stuff. Seriously today at Sullies I could almost taste that reality? Sully just needs to get rid of a few more neighbours via cane disposal method #24 and all will be sweeeeet! (psst do ask Sully where he gets rid of his cane toads  )


----------



## clean brewer (22/3/09)

Did youse get any photos of the day???

Who does this best resemble??


----------



## browndog (22/3/09)

Photos...............

-BD


----------



## Bribie G (22/3/09)

browndog said:


> Photos...............
> 
> -BD


----------



## Sully (22/3/09)

browndog said:


> Photos...............
> 
> -BD



Damn.... I knew we forgot something..... too busy gasbagging and swapping Cane Toad Disposal Methods... Only got a photo of Chappos Rice Hull alternative.


CB:

Photo No.1 FatG

Photo No. 2 Chappo and his Toad disposal method

Photo No. 3 Looks like the dude next door and his wife...

Cheers

Sully


----------



## browndog (22/3/09)

BribieG said:


> View attachment 25590



How do you stop them from blocking the outlet?

-BD


----------



## Sully (22/3/09)

No 2 in the cube... mmmm tasty :super:


----------



## chappo1970 (22/3/09)

Woohoo Sully! No3 is in tha cube!

Gasbagging! Gasbagging? Bullshyting maybe? But noooo gasbagging!


----------



## Sully (22/3/09)

browndog said:


> How do you stop them from blocking the outlet?
> 
> -BD



they need to be strangled first


----------



## lczaban (24/3/09)

Hey all,

Thanks to Sully for putting on a top show! It was great to see his system in action, and also catch up with the guys in attendence. I'll just have to get my own act together and put on my own cherry-popper AG brew day...

Would love to stay and ramble on some more, but planes generally don't tend to hang around for guys who spend too much time posting on AHB... <_< 

Cheers everyone!!! :beer:


----------

